
Aaron Swartz was a key contributor to Markdown - ck2
http://daringfireball.net/projects/markdown/#acknowledgements
======
dbh937
Going through the front page of HN today, it became clear to me how amazing
Aaron Swartz was. Co-authoring RSS at age fourteen and then going on to help
with the creation Markdown, even without mentioning his contributions to
reddit it seems as though Aaron's influence on the web and how we use it will
be profound for a long time to come.

------
ck2
In his own words from 2004 <http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/001189>

Something _many_ of us use every day, just like RSS

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Markdown>

------
bibinou
eulogy from John Gruber :
<http://daringfireball.net/linked/2013/01/12/aaronsw>

